# 15 x 8 or 15 x 7 Rally IIs



## boneman91 (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a 67 convertible I'm starting to work on, but I am a complete noob as far as cars are concerned, so please don't laugh too hard at my question. 

My GTO has Rally II wheels on the car, but a simple steel rim on the spare in the trunk. And the spare won't fit on the car lugs. The spacing is wrong. I figure the shop that sold me the car just threw in any old wheel they had to make it look like a good spare. So I need to replace the spare before I get stuck on the side of the road with a flat..... 

After reading some forum posts, it seems the car would have come with 5 Rally II wheels, so I figure I might as well buy one for the spare. My problem is, I see that the wheels are offered in two sizes, and I don't know which one to get. Is there a way I can figure out which wheel size is currently on my car without taking off a tire? Will the size of the tire give me the answer? The tires are P205/75 R-14 all the way around.

My car has been modified somewhat, in that I have disc brakes all around. Would this limit me to the 7 inch wheels?

Thank you for your patience!!!!


----------



## BRL (Aug 3, 2017)

I could be wrong but if the tires size says R14, it would probably be a 14 inch wheel. As for 7 or 8, you'd have to measure the rim. My 67 GTO has 14 x 6 wheels


----------



## boneman91 (Aug 28, 2017)

Okay, I should have figured out I need 14 inch wheels, not 15!


----------



## boneman91 (Aug 28, 2017)

So a quick perusal of major parts suppliers (Ames, Year One, and OPG) reveals that they only sell 15 inch wheels! I don't want to buy a whole set of new rims and tires, my 14 inch rims on the car are working fine, and right now I need to spend my money elsewhere. Anybody have a source for 14 inch Rally IIs?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

boneman91 said:


> So a quick perusal of major parts suppliers (Ames, Year One, and OPG) reveals that they only sell 15 inch wheels! I don't want to buy a whole set of new rims and tires, my 14 inch rims on the car are working fine, and right now I need to spend my money elsewhere. Anybody have a source for 14 inch Rally IIs?


Check to the right side of the valve stem on your 14" rally II's for the two letter ID code. That will tell what 14" rally II is on your car. 

Have a large stock of clean 14" rally II wheels, ship out singles, & occasionally date matching coded sets.


----------



## boneman91 (Aug 28, 2017)

So I found the code, thanks Pinion head. It is KT, which is 14 X 6, if I'm reading the internet charts correctly. Thanks so much for the help!


----------

